# How to ?



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a desire to finish a project for my dear ole mom. I would like to have a finish in black like those Japanese Lacquer Boxes..How is it done? I have spent the last two days searching here and elsewhere..If you could point me in the right direction it would be appreciated..

George Cole


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi George,

Get in touch with our member Jerry Mayfield, he is our finish guru and I'll bet he can tell you exactly what you need.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Black milk paint, I think you can get it at Rockler or Van ***** Restorers. A friend just recently finished some bathroom cabinets using it, No joke, it's called milk paint.


----------



## proent49 (Dec 6, 2009)

Fine Woodworking had an article on that a few years back. The technique he used was to fill and sand the wood down to at least a 220, spray with a few coats of flat black latex, sanding if needed and then finish with a couple coats of clear lacquer. I tried it on a 40inch tv stand I made and used Deft brush lacquer. The lacquer really made it a very black finish. If I were to do it again, I believe I would thin the lacquer just a little bit so it flowed just a touch more. I was impressed. If you use the nitrocellulose version of lacquer you can buff it in a few weeks.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks a ton guys...Jerry, can you lacquer over the milk paint? If so I think I will hit Highland in Atlanta and stock some..Also, I have read that one should use Lacquer sanding sealer to do the job right...is this true?..what is recommended by you guys? 

Thanks again, you guys are the greatest..

Regards,
George Cole


----------



## icehugger (Oct 23, 2009)

You may be after a finish called "Black Japan". I've never used it myself but I think it only provides the darkening of the wood. You would then have to add the gloss sheen with something else like a lacquer. There are many other ways of creating a blackened finish but I think the Black Japan would be the most authentic.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Niall,

Thanks for the info...This sounds exactly what I'm looking for. Now to find it..

Thanks, again,
Regards,
George Cole


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

George II said:


> I have a desire to finish a project for my dear ole mom. I would like to have a finish in black like those Japanese Lacquer Boxes..How is it done? I have spent the last two days searching here and elsewhere..If you could point me in the right direction it would be appreciated..
> 
> George Cole


George,

I'm a finishing newb but can Google on Japanese Lacquer! (I got curious myself) <g> 

Here's some links... the first is an overview and the second covers the blackening traditionally used. There's gotta be an easier way to achieve the appearance, if you don't need "authenticity". 

Japanese Lacquer Finish & Shellac Lacquer
Lacquer


----------

